# Second year working holiday visa



## crazypaver (May 25, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am currently in the process of trying to obtain my second year working holiday visa for Australia.

I first visited approximately five years ago and spent my time working in rural areas in what still qualifies as 'specified work' to qualify for the second working holiday visa.

Prior to the flooding in QL I was in contact with my primary employer, who was going to fill in form 1263 (Employment verification) to support my application and hopefully speed up its procession.

I have not been able to get back in contact with him since the floods but am assured by friends of the family that his family and him are safe.

Obviously the last thing on his mind at the moment will be making sure my supporting forms get filled out and sent off - understandably so!

No wanting to trouble him but obviously still being keen to continue with my efforts for a second trip, my question is this:
- Is there any way I can obtain evidence to support my application via Australian tax offices? If what I need is proof of the length of time I worked, the area of work undertaken and record of my employer, is this something the tax offices may still be able to provide after this length of time? 

I still have my original tax number but unfortunately do not have any supporting documents including payslips etc. that would confirm similar.

Any comments or thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## DaneD (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey mate,

I did 3 months of rural work in 2007 with no intention of returning to Australia for a second time. When I found out about being eligible for a second, I tried hard to gather all my previous work details but didn't have much luck. In the end, and mostly due to impatience, I just applied anyway. I gave my ABN and gave rough estimates of the dates that I worked. I was still granted the visa. I have heard through many travellers that it is quite easy to get the second working visa.... or you can wait it out and ask your past employer at a more appropriate time.

Good luck!


----------



## crazypaver (May 25, 2009)

DaneD said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I did 3 months of rural work in 2007 with no intention of returning to Australia for a second time. When I found out about being eligible for a second, I tried hard to gather all my previous work details but didn't have much luck. In the end, and mostly due to impatience, I just applied anyway. I gave my ABN and gave rough estimates of the dates that I worked. I was still granted the visa. I have heard through many travellers that it is quite easy to get the second working visa.... or you can wait it out and ask your past employer at a more appropriate time.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks mate thats handy to know, I have heard similar stories but usually from people applying while still in Australia. Hope you enjoyed your second year!


----------



## s_arah (Nov 7, 2012)

crazypaver said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am currently in the process of trying to obtain my second year working holiday visa for Australia.
> 
> ...


hi wondered if you can help me? im in the same situation, the only evidence i have is the companys ABN address and name, no bank statements etc?? I have starting filling in form 1263 and debating leaving the employers signature blank? Any advice? ive emailed the bank i used to bank whilst i was in australia (3 years ago) but they wont supply statements due to data protection which is understandable. So just wondered how you got on and what evidence you supplied...thank you


----------

